# November 4th(Civil War Outbreak)



## 8482farm (Nov 2, 2017)

Why the far right believes a US civil war will start on Saturday

Although The Guardian leans left on the political spectrum, I tend to stay neutral. However, from what I gathered just by reading a few other articles and by witnessing posts on various social media platform, it seems like alt-right conservatives may have sparked the kindling to this growing flame. Apparently, on the 4th of November Antifa(Anti-Fascists) is supposed to execute a string of events which are used to cause a "civil war outbreak." 

A more in-depth look into the origins of the rumor: 
FACT CHECK: Is 'Antifa' Planning a Civil War?

It's crazy how a small rumor like this can be taken way out of context. Now all I see are, "November 4th Come and Get It Antifa"-esque posts on all my social media platforms. I feel as most of these people have not done any research to verify information and, instead, spread it like wild fire. What a time to be alive when you can disseminate information all across the world within the blink of an eye.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 2, 2017)

I will be stuck at a baby shower for several hours.  I welcome the opportunity to either attend a rally as a participant or as an armed rabble-rouser, whatever will get me out of the shower.....


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2017)

I LOL at the Nov 4 Civil War (if for no other reason than Austin is one of the targeted cities).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2017)

Personal opinion.  

I think this story is on the same level as Planet X to hit Earth on Saturday.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Personal opinion.
> 
> I think this story is on the same level as Planet X to hit Earth on Saturday.



A shame, because I’m really rooting for Planet X.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, should it happen it better not interfere with my birthday next week.  If it interferes with my birthday, I'm going to be ticked.


----------



## CDG (Nov 3, 2017)

Meh.  My weekend is pretty open anyways.  Shit needs to be over by Monday though, because bills.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2017)

If it happened, the clean up would take longer than the actual gunfights. 

An uprising is about as likely as me growing a third testicle. 'Mericans gonna' 'Merica.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 3, 2017)

With the blessing of Divine Providence, I shall lead my forces out of the Florida Mountains and cast asunder the usurpers of decency. The War Child Rides Tonight!


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 3, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> With the blessing of Divine Providence, I shall lead my forces out of the Florida Mountains and cast asunder the usurpers of decency. The War Child Rides Tonight!



"Usurpers" I'm dying! 

Alright guys, Uniform of the Day will be all black with Black Nike Cortez' with a roll of quarters. Don't forget to fill your hydration systems with the Kool-Aid.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 3, 2017)

Bah. I have to work. I was kinda hoping to grab a lawn chair and a soda to watch the tards act the fool. 



M.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 3, 2017)

71% of the 17-24 year old US population would now fail to qualify for military enlistment, with 1% eligible having any interest in serving, according to the Pentagon.

It will be mostly old dudes if anyone starts getting pulled from the civ population again this time, probably prior service first.

Is there enough Celebrex to last the duration?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 3, 2017)

[Q!


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 3, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Is there enough Celebrex to last the duration?



I was wondering about the same whilst picking up glucose tabs at Walmart... They really  do have (virtually) everything (some restrictions may apply, items not available in every store, check with your online retailer for availability).
They can have their black on black, Nike-hoodie, whatchamacallit outfits, and be no match for our athletic cup, adult diaper, leotard wearing, walker-wielding masses. We can extrude our dentures at their fucking skull like those tall-ass beasties in them Alien fillums and suck out their brains through our soothing temperature straws.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m glad they scheduled it for us so we can wrap that mess up before we go to war in Korea. Again.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 3, 2017)

How deeply unoriginal and un-American.  Lexington and Concord were on 19 April.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Bypass (Nov 4, 2017)

So far I'm not impressed. Looks like an ANTIFA no show.

But I'm ready.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 4, 2017)

Starting a baby shower.  I'm told I have to participate in games. Games!??  Please, please, let a civil war start soon....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2017)

.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 4, 2017)

Just woke up for the day, and STILL no Planet X. I’ve lost faith in the universe.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 4, 2017)

So far the Antifa crowd are a bunch of pussies.....


----------



## Topkick (Nov 4, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> So far the Antifa crowd are a bunch of pussies.....



Need proof?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dame (Nov 4, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Starting a baby shower.  I'm told I have to participate in games. Games!??  Please, please, let a civil war start soon....


Oh lordy. Even I hate those. Run.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2017)

Add Shadowspear Clipart Champion to all of the other stuff @Teufel wins in life.

Sorry, @Marauder06, but your game is slipping. At least you can beat @pardus in a Mod election. That's something, right?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Devildoc (Nov 5, 2017)

I am glad nothing happened yesterday because I never want to see innocent people hurt.  That said, Antifa are cowards and bullies.  I loathe cowards and bullies.  They made the threat of some type of action yesterday and lacked of balls to do anything.  Pussies, all.  Typical bullies.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 5, 2017)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 20181



LMAO sir. I was getting ready to post this!

M.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2017)

Muppet said:


> LMAO sir. I was getting ready to post this!
> 
> M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 5, 2017)

M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 5, 2017)

M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 5, 2017)

It's cool to see far right weirdos get themselves whipped up into a frenzy over yet ANOTHER hoax.


----------



## Queeg (Nov 5, 2017)

Goddammit I want to Molon my Labes!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> It's cool to see far right weirdos get themselves whipped up into a frenzy over yet ANOTHER hoax.


I see you Salt


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 5, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> It's cool to see far right weirdos get themselves whipped up into a frenzy over yet ANOTHER hoax.



You sound sooooo #triggered.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 6, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> It's cool to see far right weirdos get themselves whipped up into a frenzy over yet ANOTHER hoax.


 If praying to every deity imaginable for Planet X or SMOD to crash into this earth and obliterate humanity as a whole makes me a far right weirdo, then I’ll add that freak flag to my pole and wave it proudly. Suck on those rubber nuts! 🤣😎🤙


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 6, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> If praying to every deity imaginable for Planet X or SMOD to crash into this earth and obliterate humanity as a whole makes me a far right weirdo, then I’ll add that freak flag to my pole and wave it proudly. Suck on those rubber nuts! 🤣😎🤙


No, that just means you have a realistic view of humanity


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2017)

Antifa #1:  "Let's have a revolution on 4 November!"
Antifa #2:  "Cool!  We'll really stick it to the Nazis!"*

World:  *yawn*

Antifa #1:  "Oh shit, we had a revolution and no one came!  What do we do now?"
Antifa #2:  "We'll do what we normally do, blame the Alt-Right and make fun of them for believing what we said!"

*"Nazi" = "anyone who doesn't think exactly like us


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 6, 2017)

So I see that the nutbag from yesterday's shooting in Texas may have been affiliated with Antifa.  If so, it's on.  If I ever run into any of the motherfuckers in any capacity I will do everything within my (legal) power to disrupt their miserable little lives....

Which is cool 'cause my wife says I need to find a hobby.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> So I see that the nutbag from yesterday's shooting in Texas may have been affiliated with Antifa.  ...




I saw that too, but when I went looking for it, I couldn't find any credible sources to back it up.  Fox had a headline that indicated this was the case, but the headline in the link didn't match the headline in the article, and the article didn't support the alleged affiliation.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 6, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Antifa #1:  "Let's have a revolution on 4 November!"
> Antifa #2:  "Cool!  We'll really stick it to the Nazis!"*
> 
> World:  *yawn*
> ...


That's not really how it worked.

I know that leftist groups tend to blur together, but it essentially happened like this: the Revolutionary Communist Party, a non-violent communist (duh) group staged a protest on an LA freeway holding signs that read "NOV 4 IT BEGINS".  This was September 28th.  What this referred to was a multi-city protest organized by the Communists to call for the ouster of Pres. Trump and VP Pence.  Pretty standard stuff.  The Rev. Comms don't get a lot of participation in their protests because "eww communists" but they wanted to get the word out for a big protest like the Women's March in January.

It should be noted that the Rev. Communists have explicitly denounced Antifa.  The chances of them working together are basically nil.

On August 30th, a youtuber that LARPs as a federal marshall by the name of Jordan Peltz posted a video complaining about Antifa.  Typical stuff, nothing really weird. 




Paul Joseph Watson, super cool dude from Infowars, took the video, edited it, and made the spurious connection between the RevComms and this Jordan Peltz guy's comments about Antifa (after portraying him as an actual LEO rather than some dude) and screamed out the headline "ANTIFA COUP ON NOVEMBER 4TH!!"

Of course, this was picked up by the usual suspects over at WND, Breitbart, The Daily Caller, and all the other incestuous hard right media outlets.  Of course, nobody thought to fact check the story or contact the RevComms for comment (because that would be real journalism), and instead decided to reenact Bart Simpson chaining together megaphones and blast the story out to all corners. 

The paranoid fringe picked up the story and published approximately 7 billion youtube videos and twitter posts about how they couldn't wait to blast some Antifa dorks in the face.  Meanwhile, actual Antifa groups were like, "What?"

And of course, when the massive coup failed to materialize on November 4th, the paranoid right furiously jacked themselves off about how their incredible show of force scared off all of the latte-sipping Antifa basement dwellers who, it should be noted, are simultaneously weak and effeminate while also being fearsome enough to overthrow the government.  Right.

At one point, a Twitter comedian who goes by the handle "Krang T. Nelson" posted a tweet threatening to "Behead all white parents and small business owners in the town square







In classic fashion, Gateway Pundit took the obvious joke and wrote several completely unironic stories about Antifa supersoldiers beheading white parents.  Because of course they did.

Anyway, that's the story of how the great November 4th coup was soundly defeated by brave Infowars patriots.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 6, 2017)

Plenty of ANTIFA crap out there about NOV 4.  Otherwise why is there this thread.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 6, 2017)

We must be available to support each other....

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 6, 2017)

.


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 6, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Is the person in the video really a LEO? He looks to be in a civilian vehicle, his radio sounds like a scanner, and the shoulder mic could be plugged into nothing. The decals on the rear window do not usually appear on LEO vehicles. The facial hair in his chin does not make me think LEO. I'm not buying that this guy is the LEO he is trying to look like.
> 
> My $.02.



From what I gathered from the two articles I linked in the original post, it seems he's a bounty hunter and not actually any type of LEO personnel.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 6, 2017)

?


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 6, 2017)

I wasn't trying to argue the validity of the threats in particular. More so on how information, especially false information, can reach a vast amount of people through social media engines. What sparked my interest to post this topic was the topic in particular. It interested me how threats of a "civil war outbreak" were being communicated with little amount of people fact checking on whether the threats were valid. This created a mob-like mentality resulting with people up in arms to "defend" themselves from something that most likely wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 6, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Is the person in the video really a LEO? He looks to be in a civilian vehicle, his radio sounds like a scanner, and the shoulder mic could be plugged into nothing. The decals on the rear window do not usually appear on LEO vehicles. The facial hair in his chin does not make me think LEO. I'm not buying that this guy is the LEO he is trying to look like.
> 
> My $.02.


Sorry, I may have used a phrase that you aren't familiar with.  When I said that he "LARPS as a federal marshall", I meant that he is play-acting.  What that means is that he's got all of the gear and the look of a marshall without actually being one.  "LARP" means "Live Action Roleplay", and it's basically playing pretend for adults.

So you were correct in your observation that his stuff doesn't look right - it's not.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 6, 2017)

!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 6, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> That's not really how it worked.
> 
> I know that leftist groups tend to blur together, but it essentially happened like this: ....
> 
> ...



WND, Brietbart,,,, and those hard right outlets like Newsweek and the Washington Post and the New York Times.

From Newsweek, dated 02NOV:



> So far, the rallies, which are scheduled in cities throughout the country, appear to be gaining the most popularity in liberal hubs like New York and San Francisco, according to Facebook events pages. As of Thursday afternoon, close to a thousand people had explicitly signed up to go to the New York rally, and a little less than 5,000 people had expressed an interest in attending the event without fully committing to going.



Washington Post:



> (Refuse Facism) does have big plans for the weekend — and beyond. He tells The Post the group is organizing demonstrations on Saturday in more than a dozen locations, including New York City, Los Angeles, Seattle and San Francisco.



Supposedly Refuse Facism took out a full-page ad in the NYT advertising the event, but I can't find any sources I consider credible to back that up.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 6, 2017)

Who's Aunt Tifa?


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 6, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> WND, Brietbart,,,, and those hard right outlets like Newsweek and the Washington Post and the New York Times.
> 
> From Newsweek, dated 02NOV:
> 
> ...


I know that it has the word "fascism" in the name, which ostensibly sounds like an Antifa group, but Refuse Fascism is associated with the RevComms: Why the far right believes a US civil war will start on Saturday



> Beginning in late September, three things kicked it a into higher gear. First, Refuse Fascism, a small group linked to the Revolutionary Communist party, staged a visually spectacular protest in Los Angeles. They blocked the 101 freeway and held up signs that enigmatically spelled out “Nov 4 it begins”. This is the same group that is organizing a series of protests around the country against the “Trump-Pence regime” this weekend.



By the way, the only reason I know so much about the Revolutionary Communists is because these dingbats would come to campus literally every week and ask us what we thought about capitalism.  It was super annoying.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2017)

pardus said:


> View attachment 20199



That's really fucking funny!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 6, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> I know that it has the word "fascism" in the name, which ostensibly sounds like an Antifa group, but Refuse Fascism is associated with the RevComms: Why the far right believes a US civil war will start on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the only reason I know so much about the Revolutionary Communists is because these dingbats would come to campus literally every week and ask us what we thought about capitalism.  It was super annoying.


Dude, I'm sorry you had to deal with those dingbats. I never understood why so many kids have such an attraction for communism. From what I've seen, most of those kids come from decent American homes. Always wondered what went wrong to have them turn away from the opportunity that our country holds.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Dude, I'm sorry you had to deal with those dingbats. I never understood why so many kids have such an attraction for communism. From what I've seen, most of those kids come from decent American homes. Always wondered what went wrong to have them turn away from the opportunity that our country holds.



Socialism sounds like a great concept and Communism is basically Socialism taken to extremes. You have young adults who are disillusioned with gov't and Capitalism, but advocate the destruction of the the economic system that has given them their quality of life and want to consolidate power into the hands of the gov't it dislikes. Madness.

Ultimately, every person I've known (small anecdotal group, I know) clings to the utopian idea of Socialism because it sounds great....and they won't let history or pesky logic stand in the way.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Frank S. (Nov 7, 2017)

AWP said:


> Socialism sounds like a great concept and Communism is basically Socialism taken to extremes.



You sound so French right now... You had me at "basically".


----------



## AWP (Nov 8, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> You sound so French right now... You had me at "basically".



If it makes you feel any better, I haven't surrendered lately. Mon dieu, les panzers!


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 8, 2017)

AWP said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I haven't surrendered lately. Mon dieu, les panzers!



It does! I Bowe to you, Sah..!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 8, 2017)

.


----------

